# Rachel Ray and Dog Food!



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Rachael Ray going to the dogs with new pet food

By J.M. HIRSCH – 1 day ago

In the latest expansion of her culinary empire, celebrity chef Rachael Ray has launched a charity-driven line of dog foods based on recipes she has created for her pit bull, Isaboo.

Ray, who came to fame with her "30 Minute Meals" Food Network show, said all of her proceeds from sales of Rachael Ray Nutrish pet foods will go to Rachael's Rescue, which she founded to help at-risk animals. The outspoken dog lover regularly features recipes for pet food in her magazine, Every Day With Rachael Ray.

"It seemed like not a lot of extra time to donate to something that could potentially raise millions of dollars for championing these little creatures that can't speak for themselves," Ray said. A line for cats also is planned.

Ray's pet charity group recently selected its first beneficiary, a terrier mix named Spirit that made national news earlier this month after a man was caught on videotape savagely beating it at the U.S.-Mexico border.

The dog suffered multiple fractures. Rachael's Rescue has offered to cover all medical costs for the dog's recovery. 

http://www.rachaelray.com
http://www.nutrishforpets.com


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

*Ingriedents of Dog Food*

*Ingredients Rachael Ray Nutrish Beef and Brown Rice*

Beef, Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, Corn Meal, Soybean Meal, Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Corn Gluten Meal, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Peas, Dried Tomatoes, Dried Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Olive Oil, Iron Oxide, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Dried Parsley, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Mixed Tocopherols, Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Folic Acid


*
Ingredients Rachael Ray Nutrish Chicken and Veggies*

Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, Corn Meal, Soybean Meal, Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Corn Gluten Meal, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Peas, Dried Tomatoes, Dried Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Olive Oil, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Oxide, Dried Parsley, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Mixed Tocopherols, Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Folic Acid

Source: http://www.rachaelray.com/pets/nutrish.php?view=


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

*Guaranteed Analysis*


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

The link to her food was posted at another site I visit a few days ago. While I do think her heart is in the right place, I think she needs to fire the people who helped her develop it.

"No junk or fillers." Hmph. I can think of several companies who claim that, and it's almost always the opposite.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I've seen worse foods but with corn, corn gluten meal, beet pulp, and a few others I have definitely seen better.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

it's good to know she's trying and that she cares.

Health wise...its not like even her human food was all that healthy haha. I wouldn't think she's all too concerned with what her pup eats. But it makes me happy to know that shes trying to do what she can.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

BabyHusky said:


> it's good to know she's trying and that she cares.
> 
> Health wise...its not like even her human food was all that healthy haha. I wouldn't think she's all too concerned with what her pup eats. But it makes me happy to know that shes trying to do what she can.


Yep she's trying...to make money ;-)


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I had a representative of the Rachel Ray dog food try to give me free samples of it at the grocery yesterday. I was cranky & trying really hard to be nice to people, and she seemed offended that I passed on the freebies! She asked why I wouldn't care enough about my dogs to give them a nutritious food. I started to laugh. She did improve my mood. I said that I do care about their nutrition & that's why I wouldn't take the samples. Thank you anyway, have a nice day, and walked away.

I had a lady who had heard the exchange ask me about it and I said that I was terrible at articulating details, but to check out this forum & other sites, and to compare what she learned with the ingredients listed on the free sample before she decided to feed it to her dogs. She feeds her dogs Purina something or other. So maybe she won't think the RR food is so bad after all.....


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hahaha that's hilarious. I always want to talk to the Iams demo people at Costco but I know they're probably just part of the overall demo company and don't really care or know anything about Iams or nutrition so I leave them alone. 

RR food looks pretty darn crappy, still better than Nutro Max, but not by much. I got in an argument about that with a Nutro rep last weekend telling me RR food was worse cuz it has straight up corn meal in it rather than corn _gluten_ meal which is their big bragging point. I wanted to point out that Max is also mostly wheat, soy, and beet pulp (and corn gluten meal of course) but decided it was a losing battle because I know this rep doesn't really care that much about the food anyway, so long as they pay her she'll say whatever they want her to.


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

All us employees sent her an email yesterday about her food and detailed things about ingredients in dog food that she should read and maybe rethink the formulas! I don't know if she'll actually take it into account, but i think that she's generally a good people person and hey maybe it'll make a difference!


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

This is a pretty good read:
Hey, Rachel Ray! Hold the onions! - News Hound | DogTime - Dog Blog Network


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

I received a small bag of Nutrish beef flavor kibble in the mail and fed it to the foster dog that was with me at the time. The foster dog loved the food --- but then again foster dogs will eat whatever you put in front of them. I would not feed my own dogs Nutrish, though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

TippysMom said:


> She feeds her dogs Purina something or other. So maybe she won't think the RR food is so bad after all.....


Many breeders of some of the most beautiful pups I have seen feed Purina and send pups home with Puppy Chow. The breeders claim they have done their research and believe Purina is the best choice. Pro Plan is one of the top-selling dry foods at my local feed store. Believe it or not.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

I definately believe it. Heck, I thought there was nothing wrong with Purina until last year. Then I thought Nutro was okay. Now, as I learn and do research, I know better.

I also know a lot of people who live on McDonalds & think they're just fine too. And they probably are for now - it's years down the road there may be troubles for them.

I know that Rachel Ray means well, she just needs to do more research.:wink:


----------

